
SEC, bankruptcy court authorize Hertz to sell $1B in worthless shares - AndrewBissell
https://twitter.com/PlainSite/status/1271545431202295808
======
aurizon
Unless the new shares buy a high portion of some underlying asset that we know
little about, since the old shares may have been degraded or?? in some manner
- look for a crook in the woodwork...

~~~
AndrewBissell
There's no difference between these newly issued shares and "old shares."

~~~
aurizon
I see. I am wary of the way Hertz was milked to death and this makes me wonder
if they are grooming more 'milkees' who will see their share value go to zero,
and this time will be used to unload old held shares during the false dawn
engendered by this offering?

------
JMTQp8lwXL
If the shares are worthless, the FMV should be $0, not $1B. I understand
markets as well as the next guy, though.

